# Gratuitous : )



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Some pictures of my pups from this weekend.

The princess









My ball









The little guy stalking









It's exhausting being Bruce









Neeko









Faolan









Big lug


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a stunning pack you have... And the legs on Faolan-- so long and elegant! I imagine he is a fast runner...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love them! They are all so pretty.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love how Faolan is the "little guy" but he looks so big!

Your pack is definitely one of my favorites. They are all so pretty and wonderful ambassadors of the wolf mixes


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They look like such happy dogs!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Such a stunning pack you have... And the legs on Faolan-- so long and elegant! I imagine he is a fast runner...


Faolan is the quickest, but big Bruce is the most graceful. Bruce is also very agile, considering his size. Neeko is lazy


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Neekos coat. It looks the most luxurious


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful! I agree that Neeko has an amazing coat.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Striking dogs.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful animals.


----------

